# Oldies but goldies - IK Philarmonik's "Apres midi d'un faune"



## Rob (Apr 25, 2014)

please take it for what it is, no legato, dynamic layers, round robins etc... but all in all still a nice sound...

www.robertosoggetti.com/Prelude-Miroslav.mp3


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 25, 2014)

Absolutely, Rob! 

So nice what you have composed and arranged here with that samples!!!

Lovely!

Maybe I'm an old bacon, but I love that style so much!


----------



## SergeD (Apr 25, 2014)

A fantastic demo for that library


----------



## Rob (Apr 25, 2014)

germancomponist @ 25th April 2014 said:


> Absolutely, Rob!
> 
> So nice what you have composed and arranged here with that samples!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot, Gunther, I wish I was the composer of this Debussy's masterpiece...


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice job Claude


----------



## artsoundz (Apr 25, 2014)

Schooled again.....


----------



## Przemek K. (Apr 25, 2014)

Not only that I love this piece, but it is a very very nice mockup. It shows that even with old libraries one can still do so much.
I love the woodwinds and the natural vibrato in them.

Rob you've outdone yourself


----------



## JSmit (Apr 25, 2014)

Przemek K. @ 26th April 2014 said:


> Not only that I love this piece, but it is a very very nice mockup. It shows that even with old libraries one can still do so much.
> I love the woodwinds and the natural vibrato in them.
> 
> Rob you've outdone yourself




You're so right Przemek, I also find those old libraries strangely appealing. Right now I'm working with Essenstial strings 2 which have an amazing sound.

Great work Rob. I own Philharmonik myself, kan you tell us a bit how you made it sound so good, Reverb, Compressors etc...


----------



## Rob (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you guys!
Ray, Achille Claude says you're welcome...  



JSmit @ 26th April 2014 said:


> Great work Rob. I own Philharmonik myself, kan you tell us a bit how you made it sound so good, Reverb, Compressors etc...



Sure, 3 instances used, one for woodwinds, one for strings and a third for the rest... The woods needed to go back a bit, so I reduced their stereo width, created a group track for them and inserted some room, just a bit.
Generally speaking, I've reduced the instruments' response to velocity and assigned cc11 to level and a lowpass filter. On some of the instruments I've taken advantage of the "stretch" function, in order to be able to control the speed of vibrato (flute, oboe). That's pretty much it, a nice hall from waves' IR on everything and voilà...


----------



## JSmit (Apr 26, 2014)

Rob @ 26th April 2014 said:


> Thank you guys!
> Ray, Achille Claude says you're welcome...
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for explaining. But why would you assign cc11 to a lowpass filter? "He asked ignorant" :?


----------



## Rob (Apr 26, 2014)

JSmit @ 26th April 2014 said:


> Rob @ 26th April 2014 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for explaining. But why would you assign cc11 to a lowpass filter? "He asked ignorant" :?



In absence of dynamic layers, you have to simulate the natural change in timbre that occurs in real instruments. This usually means that the tone gets darker (less harmonics) as it goes towards p-pp dynamics. The easiest way to do that is through a controlled lowpass filter...


----------



## bcarwell (Apr 26, 2014)

Rob,

Many, many thanks ! Inspiring and spectacular and not just because its an "old" library (which I own). Shamed me into reassessing my fixation on acquiring the latest and greatest libraries when, in light of your post,  I have not honed my craft sufficiently yet with what I have available. (Unworthy, unworthy).

Surely there must be more tips, techniques, magic in how you were able to achieve this. I second Jsmit's request for any other additional details in how to become a Miroslav Jedi.

Thanks again !


Bob


----------



## Rob (Apr 26, 2014)

bcarwell @ 26th April 2014 said:


> Rob,
> 
> Many, many thanks ! Inspiring and spectacular and not just because its an "old" library (which I own). Shamed me into reassessing my fixation on acquiring the latest and greatest libraries when, in light of your post, I have not honed my craft sufficiently yet with what I have available. (Unworthy, unworthy).
> 
> ...



thank you, Bob! What I can do is send you the midi, or the cubase7.5 project if that's the daw you're using... PM me if you want


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 26, 2014)

I'lll take that standard MIDI file, Rob


----------



## JSmit (Apr 26, 2014)

I also would be gratefull for that Midi-file Rob :D


----------



## Rob (Apr 26, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ 26th April 2014 said:


> I'lll take that standard MIDI file, Rob



Ok, the email address in your signature?


----------



## dryano (Apr 26, 2014)

Ah... the good old Miroslav samples... I remember, they costed about 3k Euro back 10 or more years ago... for a couple of sampling CD's. Hard to understand, why people today are complaining about high prices of samples libraries 

Those samples are still a class of their own. I never understood, why people back in they days, were so suprised by VSL or EWQLSO. The Miroslav lib was much older and in many ways better.


----------



## Rob (Apr 26, 2014)

JSmit @ 26th April 2014 said:


> I also would be gratefull for that Midi-file Rob :D



Sure, give me an email address


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 26, 2014)

Rob @ Sat Apr 26 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ 26th April 2014 said:
> 
> 
> > I'lll take that standard MIDI file, Rob
> ...



Yes.


----------



## JSmit (Apr 26, 2014)

Rob @ 26th April 2014 said:


> JSmit @ 26th April 2014 said:
> 
> 
> > I also would be gratefull for that Midi-file Rob :D
> ...



[email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## bcarwell (Apr 26, 2014)

Sent a PM but just in case, my DAW is Cubase so sure I'd love to receive the Cubase project file and the midi file:

[email protected]

Thanks and I look forward to studying...


Bob


----------



## ed buller (Apr 26, 2014)

wonderful....just shows you want good music can do to an ok library 

e


----------



## re-peat (Apr 26, 2014)

Top marks from me too, Rob.
I also like the interpretation very much: tempi, dynamics, balance, contrasts ... All very, very musical. Which, given the limitations of the tools (limitations which occasionaly rear their sampled heads), makes this quite an achievement. You'd be a terrific conductor for this piece (and not just for this one).

Gonna stop typing now and listen again. Thanks.

_


----------



## Rob (Apr 27, 2014)

re-peat @ 26th April 2014 said:


> Top marks from me too, Rob.
> I also like the interpretation very much: tempi, dynamics, balance, contrasts ... All very, very musical. Which, given the limitations of the tools (limitations which occasionaly rear their sampled heads), makes this quite an achievement. You'd be a terrific conductor for this piece (and not just for this one).
> 
> Gonna stop typing now and listen again. Thanks.
> ...



Piet, thank you... I've tried conducting, but being in front of an orchestra sort of paralyze me. I guess I'm just too shy for that.
as for the mockup, I think it shows what we often say, about limitations being an incentive for creativity...


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Apr 28, 2014)

Totally agree with Piet - although the rough edges of the samples sometimes protrude, the whole thing is interpreted so musically that I am willing to suspend disbelief. And of course, there are moments when samples do sound shockingly good.

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## scorefrog (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm extremly impressed of how you handled with so much love the "sample library classic" and "debussy's piece"! 

would you send me your midi file pleas?

[email protected]


----------



## bryla (Apr 28, 2014)

no audio-file anymore?


----------



## Phil Garbutt (Apr 28, 2014)

I'd love the midi file too if possible please Rob. Thanks. Just pm'd you


----------



## Gerald (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice!very nice!


----------



## Rob (Apr 28, 2014)

thank you guys!

@alex and Phil - file sent...

@Thomas - the link works here...


----------



## bryla (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes it does indeed! Lovely work with such samples  Very musical


----------



## Mahlon (Apr 28, 2014)

Your sense of musicality and how to coax this out of samples creating a performance which one can actually listen to _as music_ is inspiring. Thumbs up.

Mahlon


----------



## Rob (Apr 28, 2014)

Mahlon @ 28th April 2014 said:


> Your sense of musicality and how to coax this out of samples creating a performance which one can actually listen to _as music_ is inspiring. Thumbs up.
> 
> Mahlon



Thank you Mahlon! Very appreciated...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 28, 2014)

It is the hallmark of Rob's work. Always, always, musical.

I think he is the most talented guy here.


----------



## emid (Apr 28, 2014)

Magnificent piece of work, Rob! I still love old libraries like East West because they encourage you to be creative.


----------



## lux (May 26, 2014)

oh...shame on me....missed this one. Fantastic!


----------



## duanran007 (May 26, 2014)

This is just too amazing, Rob! I'm so shocked!
I'd love to study the midi file too if it's possible..
[email protected] 
Thanks!

Ran


----------



## psmk31452 (May 26, 2014)

Fantastic job!

I can't believe that you coaxed this kind of sound from Miroslav Philharmonik.

I too would appreciate a look at the midi file.

[email protected]

If you could send a copy of the midi, I would truly appreciate it.

If not...I thank you for posting this beautiful rendition anyway.


Paul


----------



## Rob (May 27, 2014)

grazie Luca!

Ran and Paul, I'm sending you the file in a minute...


----------



## José Herring (May 27, 2014)

Very good Rob! Include me in for the midi file if you get a chance. [email protected]


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 27, 2014)

Rob @ Tue May 27 said:


> grazie Luca!
> 
> Ran and Paul, I'm sending you the file in a minute...



Ooh, me too. [email protected]


----------



## Rob (May 27, 2014)

josejherring @ 27th May 2014 said:


> Very good Rob! Include me in for the midi file if you get a chance. [email protected]



Sure Jose, I'm in bed now but as soon as I wake up I'll send you the midi... it's exactly the midi exported from cubase, so it's rather raw

Jay, haven't I already sent you the midi file? Anyway, tomorrow morning I'll make sure to send you a copy!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 29, 2014)

And here is Rob's wonderful programming, unaltered, with EWQLSO Platinum with a little bit of QL Spaces.

https://soundcloud.com/jay-asher/apresmidi-w-ewqlso


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 29, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu May 29 said:


> And here is Rob's wonderful programming, unaltered, with EWQLSO Platinum with a little bit of QL Spaces.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jay-asher/apresmidi-w-ewqlso



But what's the reason of showing this? It doesn't sound good to me. However, Rob's version is wonderful , as the others have said.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 29, 2014)

Guy Bacos @ Thu May 29 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Thu May 29 said:
> 
> 
> > And here is Rob's wonderful programming, unaltered, with EWQLSO Platinum with a little bit of QL Spaces.
> ...



I think it sounds pretty good, considering nothing was changed to make it work better with EWQLSO. And if Rob programmed it with EWQLSO, specifically, no doubt it would sound better.

Of course, it would be better with VSL, right? :lol:


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 29, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu May 29 said:


> Of course, it would be better with VSL, right? :lol:



Now, now, heel boy!


----------



## rayinstirling (May 29, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu May 29 said:


> And here is Rob's wonderful programming, unaltered, with EWQLSO Platinum with a little bit of QL Spaces.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/jay-asher/apresmidi-w-ewqlso



Jay,

Do you say unaltered so as to deny any personal responsibility for posting it?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 29, 2014)

rayinstirling @ Thu May 29 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Thu May 29 said:
> 
> 
> > And here is Rob's wonderful programming, unaltered, with EWQLSO Platinum with a little bit of QL Spaces.
> ...



That is a silly question. I meant no more than what I said and no less than what I said.

It is Rob's programming with a different library than what he programmed it for. Out of simple curiosity I swapped out the Miroslav for EWQLSO to see what it sounded like and there it is. People can draw whatever conclusions they like about the potential.


----------



## rayinstirling (May 29, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu May 29 said:


> rayinstirling @ Thu May 29 said:
> 
> 
> > EastWest Lurker @ Thu May 29 said:
> ...



Of course it's a silly question but.........................I knew you wouldn't resist answering it :lol:


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 29, 2014)

rayinstirling @ Thu May 29 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Thu May 29 said:
> 
> 
> > rayinstirling @ Thu May 29 said:
> ...



Is that really the best use of your time? Not terribly adult.


----------

